# Disability and Vac



## wings1 (26 Apr 2015)

In august 2014 I submitted a claim for right rotor cuff tear which was done while at work so cf98 was filled out . To make a long story short Vac just mailed my decision letter they have granted me a disability award and take full responsibility for the injury as being service related . But they have changed the claim from rotor cuff tear to Rotor cuff disease ( Operated)  they have also told me that at this time they do not have enough information to determine a percentage  and to wait to hear from them . has anyone else gotten a decision letter like this and what happened next . This is my first claim and I have no idea what to expect .


----------



## krustyrl (26 Apr 2015)

I've had a change of described injury before too. I would guess that it has been approved and your file or claim has moved on to the adjudicator's desk for a decision as to how much you'll be compensated. Not uncommon to wait , not sure of the current time frame tho. I would call if they send a letter indicating when a decision were to be reached. my .02, hope this helps.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Apr 2015)

Very common. My torn ACL (and torn meniscus) was changed to Internal Derangement (Knee) and because I submitted prior to having the surgery, I had to wait 6 months before they would render a decison on a percentage. Basically you'll get a call from the VAC Doctor 5ish months from now, and schedule an appt. S/he will do a full exam, and see how its healed, etc. Brace yourself, because after the doctor submits their report you get to wait upwards of another 16 weeks for a decision. I waited basically that 16 weeks until I had my award in my bank account.


----------



## wings1 (26 Apr 2015)

This letter was from the Adjudicator. My vac account says claim is complete . I already had surgery on the shoulder in 2011 and the adjudicator said medical records show full recovery of the surgery in 2013 but they say they don't have enough information to determine the extent of my disability and they require more info to make a proper assessment. this I don't understand as I have been to the doc since 2013 with shoulder pain .


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Apr 2015)

Ah, little different than mine then. My VAC is useless, my claim stated completed as soon as they sent me the letter saying it was service-connected (there's also no date to say when the status was changed). You're going to need to contact VAC (or that adjudicator) to find out exactly what they need you to submit or do if the letter is unclear. We do have a member on the forums here to works at VAC, and might have seen this situation before, so hopefully he'll see the post and help you out.


----------



## wings1 (26 Apr 2015)

I called vac they were of no help . I guess I just have to wait and see . I really don't think they have pulled all my medical records because they have indicated 2013 as being the final record but I have been to the Doc since . Does anyone know if they pull the up to date records when they are adjudicating a claim


----------



## ixium (26 Apr 2015)

Had the same letter.

The say it was strictly CF related and approve of it, but it has to be seen by one of their doctors. I had to set up a visit to one of their local ones.
It took about a month to get into their doc, and still waiting to hear what they say after. I got a letter saying it would take another 16 weeks, but when I called they said since it was already approved and just needed a doctors check it "should" be faster.

That was at the begining of the month and I plan on calling this week for an update, so we shall see.


----------



## wings1 (26 Apr 2015)

So you had to set up the doc appointment . They told me to wait and hear from them . I really hope its not going to take another 8 months to get this assessment done and a percentage determined .


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Apr 2015)

I also received an initial "you have a pensionable injury, service related" letter when I filed.  I submitted my docs in Sept 2005, received the initial decision letter that October, and after they got all they needed from Med Records and booked my appointment to see the DVA doctor, it was nearly Christmas.  I had my DVA medical in Jan 2006 with the claim etc finalized around mid Feb 2006.

Sounds like you are progressing like most of us did.


----------



## wings1 (27 Apr 2015)

wow yours was quick . Mine is going on the 9 month mark. guess I better have patience from what I have been reading it could take another 6 months . I have submitted another claim in February of this year and it is still sitting in step one so looks like that one is going to take just as long


----------



## ixium (27 Apr 2015)

wings1 said:
			
		

> So you had to set up the doc appointment . They told me to wait and hear from them . I really hope its not going to take another 8 months to get this assessment done and a percentage determined .



When I got the letter I called right up and asked to be set up as soon as possible. I wasn't going to wait around for them again. Just keep saying "it's already taken 26 weeks, what else needs to be done to finish this" and they eventually patched me to the local VAC that set up the appointment.

Note that Trenton just got a doctor after 8 months of not having one (from what the VAC person said) and that is why there is a backlog here.


----------



## wings1 (27 Apr 2015)

oh I called and I told them its been 8 months already I was able to get ahold of my disability claims officer and all she said was to wait until they contact me . So I called another dept it was something medical ( Cant remember the first part to it ) and the guy there told me to wait until vac calls me so I asked him how long this is going to take he said sept if I am lucky as they don't move that fast I am soooooo frustrated with this process


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Apr 2015)

With the changes and cutbacks over the last 10 years, you can see the delays.  However,  my case was really cut and dry and that likely helped my timeline.


----------

